# Mystery Tool



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

I picked up this Starrett tool as part of a lot in an auction. Does anyone have any idea what it is?




























The tool is not marked other than as shown and came in a velvet lined, leather case with a slide latch and 
"The L.S. Starrett Co.
Athol, Mass. U.S.A."
embossed in gold on the case lid.

Thanks.

David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats a RPM Revolution guage...

used for counting revolutions when pressed against a turning shaft or whatever..

Hold it up against the revolving shaft for 15 seconds and then multiply by 4 for your RPM..


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Thats a RPM Revolution guage...
> 
> used for counting revolutions when pressed against a turning shaft or whatever..
> 
> Hold it up against the revolving shaft for 15 seconds and then multiply by 4 for your RPM..


Thanks for the quick reply. Is this a type of tool that Starrett still makes? I couldn't find anything like it on their web site.

Also, do you know about when this tool was made?

Thanks.

David


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Like so many things, David, technology has made it obsolete.
$20 will get you a more powerful and accurate tool today...
http://dx.com/p/2-5-lcd-digital-led...66751?tc=CAD&gclid=COC3rsfG-bsCFW_hQgodCnkAbg

Anybody that did some land surveying in the late 60s will remember the 'coffee grinder' calculator the guys used in the field. The pocket calculator killed those dead!
Curta Calculator | eBay


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Like so many things, David, technology has made it obsolete.
> $20 will get you a more powerful and accurate tool today...
> Cheap 2.5" LCD Digital LED Laser Tachometer RPM Tool (3 x AA)
> 
> ...


Dan,

Interesting. I'm still interested in the history of this device.

Does it work along the same principle as the Curta Calculator you linked?

Also, are these of any interest to tool collectors? I was more interested in the dial and straight calipers in the same lot. The straight calipers are Craftsman and are marked as made in Germany. Not West Germany.

Thanks.

David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey David...

The bakalite handle would indicate early 1900's..and as for collectivity that all depends. The one you have looks to be in very nice condition. Looking at ebay, 50-75 bucks looks to be the going price. But don't take my estimate for it...For someone looking for this one imparticular, it may be well worth more. These often came in kits offering multiple styles of heads..


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here are some for sale ebay the link Vintage Antique L.S. STARRETT Revolution RPM Gauge Counters 1905 Excellent.

also google search go and read, google is your friend on search's

https://www.google.com/#q=+RPM+Revolution+guage+The+L.S.+Starrett+Co

Vintage LS Starrett Co. RPM Gauge | eBay


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Starrett was't the only maker. I believe there were quite a few.Goodell Pratt Speed Indicator w/Rubber Tips ... | Antique Gauges & Me
Woodman's Tachometer Speed Indicator Ornate ... | Antique Gauges & Me
Mechanical Speed Indicator | eBay
Antique Speed Indicator Tool Huber Manufacturing Co Marion O Pat 1876 | eBay

I think Stanley may have made the original as was the case with so many tools back then.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> Like so many things, David, technology has made it obsolete.
> $20 will get you a more powerful and accurate tool today]


Dan, we still use contact tachs in some cases, especially if we only have access to the end of the shaft.

I have two old phototachs that look like something from early Star Trek, I am sure they were a pretty penny when new.

Unfortunately I cant let obsolete tools get thrown out...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can just imagine someone using an old egg beater drill, while not paying attention, rubbed it up against a moving belt and the handle began to turn.. 

One of those light bulb moments


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

David; no. I was just referring to stuff being made obsolete, usually by technological advances. Those Curta calculators ran around $500 in the '60s, as I recall(?)...
Totally mechanical device.
A really good example would be the Gestetner copier. You know what killed _that_ one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> David; no. I was just referring to stuff being made obsolete, usually by technological advances. Those Curta calculators ran around $500 in the '60s, as I recall(?)...
> Totally mechanical device.
> A really good example would be the Gestetner copier. You know what killed _that_ one.


Film for cameras, slide rules, transistor radios, typewriters, cassette tapes, VCRs, fountain pens, vacuum tubes (they did make a slight comeback but I have no idea where you would buy them). None of those are that old. I bet we could compile a pretty good list of stuff just from our lifetimes.


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Film for cameras, slide rules, transistor radios, typewriters, cassette tapes, VCRs, fountain pens, vacuum tubes (they did make a slight comeback but I have no idea where you would buy them). None of those are that old. I bet we could compile a pretty good list of stuff just from our lifetimes.


Drafting tables; architectural stencils; manual typesetting with melted wax; Linotype and Linotype machines; Telex; board games; mechanical adding machines; mechanical and electric typewriters. Too much to list.

Back to the Starrett Tachometer. This one is in the original padded leather box (not cardboard) with only a single tip. It is in very nice condition. The camera made it look dingier that is looks to the naked eye.

I had done some internet research initially, but since I didn't know what it was, that process was more challenging. Now that I have a starting point I'm finding all sorts of information. There seem to be several variations of this same tool. Some with Bakelite handles and some with metal. Some with an indicator arm and some without.

Thanks for all the help.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

David they come up very regularly on ebay from different makers and different conditions. This would give you an idea about value but remember that what they ask and what people are willing to pay are not the same so watch for sold items. One of the links I gave earlier has the category to look in if you are not familiar with ebay.

These guys may also be able to help with more information. mwtca home page


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

David; sometimes owning something like that is its own reward, eh?
I'll _never_ get rid of all my old 35mm camera stuff! 
And since when did board games become obsolete?! Nobody ever tells me anything...


----------



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't tell you the exact age, but my wife's grandfather used one as a tool maker for GE in the 1940's. My son now has it.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Anybody that did some land surveying in the late 60s will remember the 'coffee grinder' calculator the guys used in the field. The pocket calculator killed those dead!
> Curta Calculator | eBay


In 1968 I worked in Hawaii with a surveyor that had one of these calculators in a pouch on his belt. It was one of the most amazing things I had ever seen. At that time calculators were big machines similar to a typewriter in size and shape. For a guy out in the field to have one on his belt was really something. 

I am still impressed that a mechanical calculator was so small. No batteries included, it did not need or use any.


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

This listing on eBay is nearly identical to the model I have. Case and all.

Unfortunately, all of the listings for similar tools on eBay are either Buy It Now or have no bids. I would prefer to pass this on to a collector who would appreciate it properly rather than sell it on eBay.

Thanks.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

David there is obviously no shortage of that type tool around, so they are not rare. Yours would probably be more collectible than most. One thing to keep in mind is that it is a functional tool that will give you a reasonable approximation of rpm on a shaft so if you think you ever might build a grinder out of spare parts or honing station it might be worth keeping. I've considered picking one up more than once if I can get it up here cheap enough.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

My dad had one on the farm for setting combine pulleys depending on grain type. They actually worked pretty well, considering. They just don't show momentary fluctuations like the electronic ones do.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You'll notice the bump at the 100 mark. Hold your finger tip or thumb over it to count how many revolutions the dial makes. Use that number to get your final rpm.

I used to repair those at Ford, but never got one myself. Handy tool for the quick check on motor rpms.


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> You'll notice the bump at the 100 mark. Hold your finger tip or thumb over it to count how many revolutions the dial makes. Use that number to get your final rpm.
> 
> I used to repair those at Ford, but never got one myself. Handy tool for the quick check on motor rpms.


Mike,

Would you be interested in this one?

Thanks for the information.

David


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, I would. Send me a PM.


----------

